# اخبار و اعلانات > اعلانات سایت >  اطلاعیه - تایید به نتیجه رسیدن تاپیک توسط کاربر

## Identifier

با سلام

به اطلاع تمامی کاربران سایت برنامه نویس می رسانیم که در راستای توسعه و افزایش کارایی سایت و بهینه سازی امر جستجو از این پس امکان *تایید به نتیجه رسیدن تاپیک* توسط کاربران و مدیران فراهم گردید.

1- از این پس کاربران محترم می توانند به نتیجه رسیدن تاپیک و یا گفتگو های مطرح شده خود را با استفاده از ابزار "تایید گفتگو" اعلام و تایید نمایند.



*2- کاربران محترم توجه داشته باشند صرفاً زمانی گفتگو را تایید نمایند که پاسخ های ارسالی مفید واقع شده باشد و از تایید گفتگو هایی که به نتیجه مطلوب نرسیده است جداً خودداری نمایید.*

3- هر کاربر صرفاً میتواند تاپیک های مطرح شده خود را تایید نماید.

4- از کاربران محترم دعوت می شود جهت افزایش کارایی سایت در صورتی که تاپیکی مشاهده نمودند که به جواب رسیده است، اما نویسنده آن تاپیک گفتگو را تایید ننموده است، و یا مدیران, تاپیک مربوطه را مشاهده ننموده اند، با استفاده از ابزار گزارش ()، مورد مربوطه را به اطلاع مدیر بخش برسانند.

5- هنگام جستجو و یا مشاهده تالار تاپیک های که به نتیجه رسیده است به صورت زیر نمایش داده می شود.




// با تشکر از پیشنهادات تمامی دوستان و عزیزان بالاخص علی کشاورز , امید متقی راد , مسعود غیبی , مهدی کرامتی , delphi77 , و سایر کاربرانی که ما را یاری نموده اند.

----------


## Hamid_PaK

با تشکر فراوان از حامد ، دکمه استایل اصلی ، ویژه ، عنصر آبی و برنامه نویس طراحی و ضمیمه شد.

*استایل اصلی*


*استایل ویژه*


*استایل عنصر آبی*


*استایل برنامه نویس*


- حامد احساس می کنم که تاریخ مصرف استایل 'برنامه نویس' گذشته ، نظر شخصی من بود !

یا حق ...

----------


## ClaimAlireza

با تشکر از زحمات تمامی دوستان.

فقط یه موردی که به نظر بنده میرسه اینه که فرض کنید یک تاپیک، تاییدیه گفتگو بگیره و شخص دیگری سوال دیگه ای که در ارتباط با موضوع همان تاپیک می باشد رو بپرسه (حالا چند روز بعد یا چند سال بعد) ولی به نتیجه نرسه...

خوب این باعث میشه که افراد فکر کنن این تاپیک کاملا پاسخ داده شده در صورتی که فرد دوم نتونسته به جواب ایده ال برسه.

البته شایدم من دارم سخت میگیرم. نظر شخصی بود.

راه حلی هم که به نظر بنده میرسه اینه که تاریخ تایید گفتگو هم یه جایی لحاظ بشه.

اینم برای اینکه نگید سنگ انداختو در رفت.

----------


## Identifier

> فقط یه موردی که به نظر بنده میرسه اینه که فرض کنید یک تاپیک، تاییدیه گفتگو بگیره و شخص دیگری سوال دیگه ای که در ارتباط با موضوع همان تاپیک می باشد رو بپرسه (حالا چند روز بعد یا چند سال بعد) ولی به نتیجه نرسه...


این ابزار نمایانگر به نتیجه رسیدن  سوال مرتبط با عنوان تاپیک و ایجاد کننده تاپیک می باشد.

متشکرم

----------


## Rocker

خیلی خوب بود.
واقعا اینو کم داشت من همیشه خودم نتیجه رسیدن تاپیک رو با یک پست اعلام میکردم اما اینطوری خیلی راحت تر و حرفه ای نر شد.
حالا که شما زحمتش رو کشیدید کاری کنید که در جستجو ها هم این مورد موثر باشد.
فداتون.

----------


## mnajafi

از دوستان گرامی که این بحث رو پیشنهاد دادن واز مدیران عزیز که پی گیر قضیه بودن ممنونم.اجازه بدین چند مطلب رو که به نظرم می رسه رو مطرح کنم:
 همه دوستان دیدیم که یه پیشنهاد سازنده باعث شد کیفیت خدمات سایت چقدر بالا بره .بنابراین 
بهتره اینطوری فکر کنیم سایت برنامه نویس خانه مجازی ماست که باید در حفظ نظم و یکپارچگی اون تلاش کنیم و کاری نکنیم که این همبستگی از بین بره.از اراپه مطالب سبک و بی ارزش دوری کنیم.مثلا به جرات می تونم بگم تاپیکهایی هستن که بارها باز شدن(مثلا شبکه ویا مباحث متفرقه) و بار ها جواب داده شده و کماکان دوباره پرسیده می شن.اینها کاری جز هدر دادن سرمایه صاحبان سایت و وقت کارنیست .


از identifier   عزیز ممنونم که این مسیله رو پیگیری کردن.

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

> فقط یه موردی که به نظر بنده میرسه اینه که فرض کنید یک تاپیک، تاییدیه گفتگو بگیره و شخص دیگری سوال دیگه ای که در ارتباط با موضوع همان تاپیک می باشد رو بپرسه (حالا چند روز بعد یا چند سال بعد) ولی به نتیجه نرسه...
> 
> خوب این باعث میشه که افراد فکر کنن این تاپیک کاملا پاسخ داده شده در صورتی که فرد دوم نتونسته به جواب ایده ال برسه.


بنابر قوانین انجمن قرار است هر تاپیک درباره یک موضوع مشخص باشه، اگر شخص دیگری سوال دیگری داشت، حتی مرتبط با موضوع این تاپیک، میبایست در یک تاپیک جداگانه مطرح کند.

----------


## once4ever

خیلی اقدام جالب و لازمی بود و زیبا هم انجام شد 
اما یه نکته بد داره و اون اینه که بعضی از دوستان خوبمون یک مقاله یا حتی چند خط تو همون پست اول میزنند و بعد پستشون رو تایید میکنند ....
اگه میشه تایید تاپیکها با یک پست امکان پذیر نباشه یا یک راه حل بهتر
ممنون از بچه هایی که این امکان اضافه کردند
موفق باشید

----------


## oxygenws

> اما یه نکته بد داره و اون اینه که بعضی از دوستان خوبمون یک مقاله یا حتی چند خط تو همون پست اول میزنند و بعد پستشون رو تایید میکنند ....


در صورت برخورد با چنین تاپیک هایی، لطفا اونها رو گزارش کنید :) ممنون.

----------


## hdv212

خیلی عالیه، اتفاقا من هم چند وقت پیش به این فکر افتاده بودم که به مدیران سایت اطلاع بدم، مثلا فروم مربوط به msdn مایکروسافت هم همینطوریه، به هر حال اقدامی عالی بود، اینطوری مدیران سایت میتونن به صورت ماهیانه کلیه ی تاپیک های تایید شده رو جمع کنن و به صورت Frequently Ask Questions قرار بدن تا کاربران بتونن توش جستجو کنن و هم سریعتر به نتیجه برسن و هم از زدن تاپیکهای تکراری جلوگیری بشه.

----------


## Mahdi.Kiani

> بنابر قوانین انجمن قرار است هر تاپیک درباره یک موضوع مشخص باشه، اگر شخص دیگری سوال دیگری داشت، حتی مرتبط با موضوع این تاپیک، میبایست در یک تاپیک جداگانه مطرح کند.


من با نظر *ClaimAlireza موافق هستم* به این دلیل که همونطور که میدونین ممکن است که یک مسئله را به روش های گوناگون بشه حل کرد و لی مهم و هدف رسیدن به سطحی است که برنامه نویسی درست انجام بدیم
فرض کنید توی یک تاپیک کاربر A سوالی را کرده و کاربران B  و C به نحوی نه چندان درست مشکل ایشون را حل کرده باشند
در این زمان کارب A تاپیک را تائید میکنه و به ظاهر همه چیز تموم میشه
ولی ممکن کاربر دیگه ای راه حل بهتری ارائه بده و چه بسا این راه حل در اینده نیز بیشتر از اون راه حل های سمبل شده به دردشون بخوره
به عنوان نمونه به این تاپیک یه نگاهی بیاندازین
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=34425

در این تاپیک جواب های مختلفی داده شده مثل پست های شماره 3 و 5 و 8 که البته جواب های خوبی هم نبودند

با این جواب ها ممکن بود که کاربر سوال کننده جواب خودش را به ظاهر گرفته باشه ولی همونطور که میبینین جواب کامل در پست شماره 10 و با توضیحات کامل ودلایل متعدد بیان شده است
که همین امر باعث شده که در پست 12 باز هم در این مورد سوال پیش بیاد و در پست بعدی جواب بگیره
حال اگه همون اول کاربر تاپیک را به عنوان یه تاپیک به نتیجه رسیده اعلان کنه اونقت یه جورایی از اهداف سایت دور شدیم با این کار

این مطالب صرفا نظر شخصی بنده بوده در جهت پیشبرد اهداف

----------


## Hossein Bazyan

> در این تاپیک جواب های مختلفی داده شده مثل پست های شماره 3 و 5 و 8 که البته جواب های خوبی هم نبودند
> 
> با این جواب ها ممکن بود که کاربر سوال کننده جواب خودش را به ظاهر گرفته باشه ولی همونطور که میبینین جواب کامل در پست شماره 10 و با توضیحات کامل ودلایل متعدد بیان شده است
> که همین امر باعث شده که در پست 12 باز هم در این مورد سوال پیش بیاد و در پست بعدی جواب بگیره


منهم با این نظر موافقم اما میشه برای یک سوال چوابهای مختلفی داد به نظر شما در پست مورد اشاره ( 10) آیا جواب کامل داده شده یا راه بهتری هم وچود داره؟ به نظر نمیاد جواب کامل و قطعی باشه و حتما جواب بهتر از اون هم وجود داره که اگر به این شکل حساب کنیم هیچوقت تاپیک بسته نمیشه . و در ضمن *سوال کننده جوابی در سطح معلومات خودش میخواد* . من نمیدانم سایت مورد اشاره که دوستان گفتند مال میکروسافته و از این روش استفاده میکنه حق بستن تاپیک را به چه کسی داده است آیا به طرح کننده سوال یا مدیر؟
به هر حال شاید بشه از الگوریتم اون استفاده نمود. 
اما به هر حال به نظر من این امکان خیلی خوبه و یکی از بهترین امکاناتیه که سایت به آن مجهز شده فقط کاربران هم باید یه مقدار همت کرده و درست استفاده کنند.

----------


## SYNDROME

من یک پیشنهاد داشتم.
کاربری که اعلام می کند در این تاپیک به نتیجه رسیده است شماره پست یا پستهایی که به اون کمک کرده اند یا دارای اطلاعات مفیدی بوده است را مشخص کنید یا کنار آنها علامت بزند.
موفق باشید

----------


## tabib_m

> کاربری که اعلام می کند در این تاپیک به نتیجه رسیده است شماره پست یا پستهایی که به اون کمک کرده اند 
> یا دارای اطلاعات مفیدی بوده است را مشخص کنید یا کنار آنها علامت بزند


فکر کنم کلید تشکر بتونه این مفهوم رو برسونه.




> من با نظر ClaimAlireza موافق هستم به این دلیل که همونطور که میدونین ممکن است که یک مسئله را به روش های گوناگون بشه حل کرد و لی مهم و هدف رسیدن به سطحی است که برنامه نویسی درست انجام بدیم
> فرض کنید توی یک تاپیک کاربر A سوالی را کرده و کاربران B و C به نحوی نه چندان درست مشکل ایشون را حل کرده باشند
> در این زمان کارب A تاپیک را تائید میکنه و به ظاهر همه چیز تموم میشه
> ولی ممکن کاربر دیگه ای راه حل بهتری ارائه بده و چه بسا این راه حل در اینده نیز بیشتر از اون راه حل های سمبل شده به دردشون بخوره
> به عنوان نمونه به این تاپیک یه نگاهی بیاندازین
> https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=34425
> 
> در این تاپیک جواب های مختلفی داده شده مثل پست های شماره 3 و 5 و 8 که البته جواب های خوبی هم نبودند
> 
> ...


کلید «تأیید گفتگو»  قرار نیست چیزی بیشتر از این مفهوم برسونه:
«*کاربر سؤال کننده*، از این گفتگو استفاده ی لازم را برده است»

و همین مسئله به اندازه ی کافی، گفتگو رو از بقیه ی گفتگوها متمایز میکنه. پس نیاز نیست که کار کلید «تأیید گفتگو» خاص تر از این بشه!
حالا اگر کسی جواب بهتری میتونه بده، خوب میتونه بده، چون تاپیک هنوز * قفل* نشده!

موفق باشید.

----------


## Payman62

سلام.
خیلی خوبه. هنگام سرچ خیلی متونه مفید باشه. چون تاپیک هایی که به نتیجه رسیدن رو باز میکنیم.
یه پیشنهاد. هنگام سرچ تاپیک هایی که به نتیجه رسیدن رو در اولویت قرار بدید. یعنی هنگام سورت کردن تاپیک ها تاپیک هایی که به نتیجه رسیدن رو بالا قرار بدین. یا حداقل امکانش رو تو هنگام سرچ بگذارید تا کاربر اگه خواست این ویژگی رو فعال کنه.

----------


## SYNDROME

> فکر کنم کلید تشکر بتونه این مفهوم رو برسونه.


ممکن است دوستان ما از کلید تشکر برای اینکه کاربر مورد نظر وقت گذاشته استفاده کنند و منظور آنها جواب صحیح نباشد.
موفق باشید

----------


## mnajafi

> سلام
> این مطلبی که می گم یه قسمت عمده اون به خودمون بر می گرده.وقتی جواب سوالمون رو گرفتیم
> با ذکر اسم کسی که جواب درست داده روش حل مشکل رو بگیم.بایک آیکنی یا علامتی که مضمون اون <<موفق>> باشه اون تاپیک را علامت گذاری کنیم.مدیران و صد البته کاربران عزیز هم لطف کنن و موارد خلاف رو گزارش کنن.
> 
> آخر سر هم پس از راه افتادن قسمت howto یا همون wiki اونجا مطلب ارایه بشه.


دوستان لطف کردن و براش کلید طراحی کردن.هدف از مطرح کردن بحث این بود که در وقت و <<اعصاب>> کسی که به مشکل برخورده صرفه جویی بشه.خیلی از سایتها قسمت wiki رو راه انداختن و جوابهای نهایی رو منتقل می کنن اونجا.حالا کاربر عزیز دیگه ای به مشکل بر خورد به اونجا مراجعه می کنه.

----------


## ClaimAlireza

> بنابر قوانین انجمن قرار است هر تاپیک درباره یک موضوع مشخص باشه، اگر شخص دیگری سوال دیگری داشت، حتی مرتبط با موضوع این تاپیک، میبایست در یک تاپیک جداگانه مطرح کند.


خوب آیا این موضوع باعث پراکندگی مباحث حول یک موضوع نمیشه؟

مثلا تاپیک زیر که در مورد editor می باشد کامل ترین تاپیک در مورد fckeditor می باشد.

حال فرض کنید موضوع های مختلف در مورد این editor در تاپیک های جداگانه مطرح میشد.

هم جستجو مشکلتر خواهد شد و هم باعث پراکندگی موضوع میشد .

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=46843

----------


## Payman62

سلام.
اگر این امکان هم وجود داشت که مشخص کنیم کدام کاربر به سوال ما پاسخ داده خیلی عالی میشد. مثل تشکر که که مشخصه از هر کاربر چند بار تشکر شده این هم مشخص میشد هر کاربر به چند سوال پاسخ مفید داده بهتر بود.

----------

